# Itka't mille - Itka 4 K



## Punky Zoé

Quatre mille posts pleins de vie et de science (pas de mathématique ?), ça c'est Itka !

_   Bisettes, mardisettes_ _Itkette_ :-*   

​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Toujours là pour tous, à la rescousse, sans trop de secousses : c'est Itka-pousse ! 
 (quoi ? encore un « phocéanisme » ?  )

Bisettes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Une championne de la ... 

Et après le lien de Karine, cool, relaxe total (il faut bien ça...)

Un beso.


----------



## Nicomon

Déjà 4 000 ?  Et je n'ai rien vu venir?  

À peine 6 mois depuis tes 3 000. Tu sembles avoir oublié cette résolution...


> Et maintenant, je vous promets de réduire sérieusement la fréquence de mes posts, parce que je ne ferais pas ça tous les jours !


  et c'est tant mieux pour nous. 

Mais comme je sais qu'entre temps, t'as pris une autre résolution, j'ai fait un petit détour chez le libraire et j'ai trouvé ceci et aussi ceci. 

Et pour le plaisir des yeux... regarde comme c'est beau au Québec en automne. 

*Bravo itka*

Tourlous  et bisous ​


----------



## itka

Mais oui...vous aviez raison : j'ai dépassé les 4000... et je ne m'en suis même pas aperçue !
Merci Punky. Je ne suis pas du tout allergique à ce Chat-là ! (litote) Mais, pourquoi "pas de mathématiques ?" Je ne suis pas sectaire, moi. Je ne renonce pas, même devant les questions mathématiques les plus pointues, la preuve !

Karine, tu ne savais pas : Madame 100 000 volts, c'est moi ! Gare à celui qui veut me remettre en place. Y en a qui ont essayé...... Demande à Claude François !

Heureusement, certaines savent me prendre par les sentiments.  C&M, quelle vue idyllique... Tu me passes un matelas pneumatique, je ne bouge plus de là. Under the rainbow.

Nico, c'est juste, je poste trop : désormais, je vais m'occuper de mes progrès et ralentir les messages aux autres . A l'aide des ouvrages de références que tu m'offres, je ne crains plus personne !

Un grand merci à toutes et plein de gross bizettes !


----------



## Calamitintin

Te fais pas de bile
En un battement de cils
Ou un claquement de machoires de crocodile
Tu quitteras tous ces fils
Dommage pour nous mais il
Te restera alors du temps pour aller à Lille,
ou, pour fêter tes quatre-mille
faire une croisière sur le Nil
T’as qu’à tirer à face ou pile…  
Bravo depuis Aix, une très charmante ville !


----------



## itka

Et dire que j'avais pas vu ton fil !
Merci Cal, c'était pas facile
De dire tout ça sans être débile...
C'est le talent des francophiles
De se montrer aussi habile
Et d'écrire avec un tel style
Autant de vers aussi gentils !


----------



## Topsie

Did someone say cat meal?
*Felixitations!*


----------



## Ploupinet

Ouuuuuuuuuh, mais alors là désolé, j'avais raté ton congrats !
Et comme je ne sais pas si tu maîtrises l'art du Dingbats,
Pour te dire bravo j'en ai fabriqué un tout facile,
A propos de cette longue marche vers les quat'mille !


----------



## itka

Topsie et Ploup merci pour ces congrats pour mes 4398 posts... !
(C'est pas grave, je veux bien des congrats pour toute l'année, pour chacun de mes posts...4399, 4400, 4401, etc.)
Topsie, il est très classe, ton Minet ! C'est un cousin de celui de Geluck ?

Ploup, je ne connais pas les Dingbats... je vais m'y pencher incessamment sous peu, j'ai pas tout compris mais ça a l'air amusant !

bisettes à vous deux !


----------



## Nanon

Histoire de me démarquer, croyais-je jusqu'à avoir lu le message ci-dessus, je viens faire une bise à Itka pour ses *4 400...*
Pour les 4 401, je ne promets rien, mais le coeur y est !
Re-bises.


----------



## itka

On n'arrêterait pas ! 
Me voilà déjà à 4403. Le temps de te faire aussi quelques bisettes et c'est du 4404 ! C'est fou !


----------



## Xence

Après les 4000, it(kat' cents coups?), te voilà en 405.
D'allure racée...


----------



## itka

Oh, Xence ! Que n'as-tu attendu deux posts de plus ! Tant qu'à faire...
Encore plus racée, non ?


----------



## Xence

Au rythme où tu vas, itka, on risque de passer à la chèvre-au-lait, heu... à la chair violée, non... qu'est-ce que je raconte?


----------



## Nicomon

Plus que trois - à l'heure où j'écris ce post - pour atteindre les 4444 marches. Bravo itka !


----------



## itka

Mes Chers Amis, merci beaucoup mais si vous continuez à ce rythme, ça va devenir un "congrat permanent" ! ... oui, comme le cinéma du même nom : quand c'est fini, ça recommence  !
Mais gardez des forces, car je ne vais pas tarder à atteindre les _5000 _!


----------

